# MTD SnowFlake



## CantonDan (Mar 13, 2018)

Does anyone out there have manuals for an old MTD SnowFlite 316E660G520 or can someone at least tell me what belts and spark plug it takes? It's a 10HP 28" machine.

I don't have the machine in front of me and want to pick up belts and a spark plug before heading to my inlaws to service it. 

MTD doesn't list any information - maybe it's too old. In advance, thanks for the help.


----------

